

Mapping brain activity at scale with cluster computing [pdf] - epaladin
http://www.janelia.org/sites/default/files/biblio/field_related_file/nmeth.3041.pdf

======
epaladin
Using optical microscopy, Apache Spark, and a new set of open source analysis
tools for deconvoluting neural activity related to behavior. See more on the
new analysis toolkit (currently available in Python) at
[http://research.janelia.org/zebrafish/index.html](http://research.janelia.org/zebrafish/index.html)
Not my work, but it seems like a great application of "big data" tools to
biology!

